# Possible yeast do I give acv



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a baby she is 6wks old and has a few red veins on her crop. Everything is draining but the veins worry me. I pulled her when her parents stopped feeding her and her brother because they wanted more babies. I normally parent raise and handle. But I stepped in this time. I have hand raised successfully before but never had this problem. Their next feeding is in a few hours adivce please, and thanks in advance.

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is tielfan's website on it. She talks about Nystatin and ACV a ways down. 

http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/yeast-problems-with-babies.html

*Edit by tielfan: that website belongs to Susanne (srtiels), not me.*


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

I read the site but it does not have how to mix the acv, it was to late to go to the vet when I noticed. Can some on give me the dose to mix please.

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know the answer to that question. Your best bet is to send a PM to srtiels, mentioning the link to her website and asking for the correct dosage.


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you I will try to pm her

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I can't really answer until I ask and get more info. In the interim what you might want to do is look at few of the collages in the first and 2nd row that pertains to crops and yeast. They have some helpful info on them: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Babies%20in%20Trouble/


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

Her crop looks normal it is emptying(sp)) fine, and there is no dough feeling to it or anything like that. She just has a few red veins on it. She is bright eyed She also weighs 90 grams, and is doing things normal babies do, except she is quite she only makes noise when she sees me

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok....some questions....

1...Where are the babies housed and and what are the temperatures? At this age and fully feathered, room temperature should be fine. If heat is used there is a possibility that it could trigger a secondary yeast problem.

2...What do the babies weigh when the crop is empty? How much are they being handfed, and how often? What consistency is the formula, and the temp. when feeding it?

3...The crop on the baby you posted looks like the inside is coated with yeast. Check the flank area of the baby (under the wings behind the hip) to see if the skin tone looks normal color or reddened. If reddened the baby is also dehydrated, and will have to be hydrated. I have found that Coconut Water (found at the grocery store) works better than Pedialyte. Use this for the water/fluids when mixing formula.

4...If the baby shows signs of dehydration OR if the crop is overstretched I would avoid using too much ACV. What I would suggest is to wait until the crop is empty of food, and do what is shown in the first pix in the link I posted in my previous post. 

5...Mix up the Spice Remedy in this link and add a pinch to EACH feeding. In addition mix in 1/4 tsp. of plain yogurt to each feeding. http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

srtiels said:


> Ok....some questions....
> 
> 1...Where are the babies housed and and what are the temperatures? At this age and fully feathered, room temperature should be fine. If heat is used there is a possibility that it could trigger a secondary yeast problem.
> 
> ...


They have a little cage in my bird room no heat on it and, it is about 80-82°f in the room
They weigh 90g empty. I have been giving them 9ccs of forumla every 5hrs and they are pecking at millet and seed/pellet mix in between.
The formula is a medium cons. Not watery but not thick either It looks smooth the temp is around 107°
Her skin is a little pink byt not red.
Can I give the coconut water just in case?
Her crop is not overstretched it looks good lay flat against her body when it is empty.
I will get the spices and add them. It wont hurt do give it to both of them will it? And the coconut water too?
Thank you for all your help.


Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....the first thing I would suggest is to feed 3 times a day. Every 5 hours may be too much food for them. As you see them pecking at millet and seed start reducing down the middle feeding by 1cc each day till you get down to 0cc and then you are down to 2 feedings a day. 

1...So, to summarize, tomorrow convert them over to 3 feeding a day. The same day start to daily reduce the middle feeding til you get to zero and they are then on 2 feedings a day (AM and PM)

2...Us the Coconut water as the fluids, add the spice remedy, and yogurt to each feeding until you see the veins start to fade and get thinner looking on the surface of the crop.

3...No it won't hurt the other one if you feed him the same amounts and mixtures as the baby you are concerned about.


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you so very much for your help. I'm going to go get everything amd start them on the mix on their am feeding.


Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------

